# О чём молчат врачи



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

Всем доброго времени суток. А теперь, товарищи, внимание! Наверняка, моё видео удалят, потому что все врачи заинтересованы в этом с не очень хорошей стороны. Но, кто успеет посмотреть это видео, обязательно посмотрите. Я вчера встречался с автором видео - Эдуардом и обсудили эту всю тему, всё то, что он рассказал на видео - в живую. Я сам хотел на днях сделать точь-в-точь такое же видео, но передумал, по той простой причине, что люди, как зомби, им вам, товарищи, открываешь глаза на правду, тычешь пальцем и даёшь ясные и понятные ответы на ваши вопросы, почему болит, а вы обкладываете трёхметровыми... В общем, смотрите и вы узнаете всё правду






добавлю... До вчерашнего дня, автора видео я не знал и никогда не видел. После просмотра его видео, написал ему и договорились о встрече


----------



## Natky (7 Апр 2017)

@Алексей А., практически ничего нового. Тут подобное обсуждается довольно подробно, и никто ничего удалять не будет) 
Ну и интересно понаблюдать автора во времени, через 3-5-7-10 лет.


----------



## Moses (7 Апр 2017)

Как я понял,автора ролика на этот путь  направил местный врач "doc"


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> @Алексей А., практически ничего нового. Тут подобное обсуждается довольно подробно, и никто ничего удалять не будет)
> Ну и интересно понаблюдать автора во времени, через 3-5-7-10 лет.



вообще не понял вашу последнюю фразу. А чего его наблюдать? Автор же не сколиоз, который именно наблюдают 90% врачей? - нет. И я больше, чем уверен, что видео вы полностью не просмотрели, а пролистали ползунок с интервалами


----------



## VVV (7 Апр 2017)

@Алексей А., 
Теперь логический вопрос к автору, дай координаты этого чуда мануала,чтобы он мне триггеры убрал и сколько он берёт.
 Тут почти каждый знает про эти триггеры. И сколько  реально на свете спецов,которые одним пальцем в американскую книгу,а другим на триггер. Я думаю нет однозначного 99%. Никто не исследовал. Причина настолько же комплексная,сложная и малоизученная как и онкология. 
@Алексей А., 
Когда свяжитесь с автором, спросите кто мануалов его вылечил. Если всё правда,то слава Богу. 
 Спасибо за видео.


----------



## VVV (7 Апр 2017)

Всё просмотрел!


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, не нужен вам чудо-мануал. Здесь нет никакого чуда. Вы и сами себе это сможете сделать.
Никто не исследовал? Опять двадцать пять... Вы просмотрели видео, в котором не один раз упоминалось, что всё это большой коммерческий бизнес здравоохранения и при этом пишите про однозначное исследование. Тоже не понял вас здесь


----------



## Natky (7 Апр 2017)

Алексей А. написал(а):


> вообще не понял вашу последнюю фразу. А чего его наблюдать? Автор же не сколиоз, который именно наблюдают 90% врачей? - нет. И я больше, чем уверен, что видео вы полностью не просмотрели, а пролистали ползунок с интервалами


Посмотрела полностью, так как мне эта тема интересна и важна. 
Я с примерно такой же грыжей довольно долго нормально жила, не один год, потому и пишу что интересно как дело будет развиваться со временем у товарища. У меня полезла грыжа выше. При этом со стороны мышц никаких проблем не было - это мнение очень грамотного мануального терапевта, которому я полностью доверяю. У человека гигантский опыт, через его руки прошло множество вернувшихся к нормальной жизни пациентов.


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

@Natky, куда она полезла выше? Выше или ниже лезет только грыжа Шморля. Вы уж тогда попонятнее описание делайте.
Я больше скажу. Был у десятков врачей, массажистов и мануальщиков. У одного кинезиолога тоже был. Помню, страниц 15 назад советовал автору темы сходить к кинезиологу. Забираю свои слова обратно. Один мануальщик видел проблему в мышцах, но все его конченные манипуляции не давали ни какого толка. Говорит, триггеров нет, значит мышца нормальная. Это значит не мышца нормальная, а значит мануальщик дурак. В мышце может и не быть триггеров, но она будет больная. Другой мануальщик видел триггеры, убирал, но они снова появлялись. Потому что один триггер убрать - это вообще ни о чём. у меня их, как и уавтора видеоролика - все 118 штук. На одной мышце только по 2-3 триггера. А сколько у нас мышц хотя бы на той же спине? - правильно, дохрена


----------



## Natky (7 Апр 2017)

Алексей А. написал(а):


> куда она полезла выше? Выше или ниже лезет только грыжа Шморля. Вы уж тогда попонятнее описание делайте.


Полезла грыжа на вышележащем уровне - так понятнее?


----------



## Evenelf (7 Апр 2017)

Алексей А. написал(а):


> В мышце может и не быть триггеров, но она будет больная.


Чем больная?


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Чем больная?


спидом. Посмотрите видео. Что за люди... Посмотрят от и до 1-2 человека из 100 и вопросов в принципе-то не задают. Я вам видео скинул, теперь расписать в тексте, что он рассказывал полтора часа в видеоролике? Нет уж


Natky написал(а):


> Полезла грыжа на вышележащем уровне - так понятнее?


нет, не понятно. Снимок покажите, тогда пойму


----------



## Evenelf (7 Апр 2017)

@Алексей А., т.е. по Вашему если в мышце нет триггеров то она всё равно больная причём "спидом"?
Возьмите себя в руки а то ересь нести начинаете, непонятливым становитесь. 
Автор видео молодец. Несёт полезную информацию в массы. А Вы тут кидаетесь на меня. Что за человек.


----------



## Natky (7 Апр 2017)

Алексей А. написал(а):


> нет, не понятно. Снимок покажите, тогда пойму


В моей теме всё есть, и до и после.


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> @Алексей А., т.е. по Вашему если в мышце нет триггеров то она всё равно больная причём "спидом"?
> Возьмите себя в руки а то ересь нести начинаете, непонятливым становитесь.
> Автор видео молодец. Несёт полезную информацию в массы. А Вы тут кидаетесь на меня. Что за человек.


не надо перевирать мои слова в свою пользу. Объясню для тугодумов. Сперва в мышце скатывается триггер, причин на это море. Это целый комплекс. Вплоть от того, как вы ходите и сидите, до того, как вы какаете в туалете. Затем в мышце нарушается кровоток, артерия кровь гонит, но она не проходит по всей мышце. Отсюда получается нарушение питания самый мышцы. Все мышцы на спине - это цепочка. Одна большая цепь. Возьму свою проблему и у автора видео такая же проблема. При опускании головы влево или вниз, мне стреляет в ягодичную и в икру, вплоть до стопы. Это что у нас? - паравертебральная. Крепится она от затылка и идёт по цепочке с близлежащими мышцами прям до стопы, до пятки даже. И если одна мышца пошла по ..., то нарушается работа и остальных мышц. Если паравертебральная стала гипертонусная, то квадратная поясничная начнёт перенапрягаться, укорачиваться, а значит, это и подразумевает то, что мышца БОЛЬНАЯ. Отсюда и выльется поясничный сколиоз, что у меня и получилось. Далее, ППМ или она же подвздошно-поясничная мышца, где она у нас проходит? Откройте анатомию и посмотрите. И подумайте, что будет, если накроются мышцы а не задавайте глупые вопросы. Итог из всего этого, если вы вдруг не дочитаете сообщение до конца или пролистаете своими глазами только часть текста, как в примере с видео, которое вы ни хрена не смотрели... Если нарушилась работа одной мышцы, хоть бицепса бедра, то и икроножная, и напрягатель фасции, который выше, а там уже и мышцы спины, мышцы таза (ППМ), начнут загибаться. Всё поняли? А то *вы тут кидаетесь, что за человек...*. Ну давайте встретимся с вами, поймёте, что я за человек. Каждый видит то, что хочет видеть. Если вы вдолбили себе в голову, что я какой-то там человек в вашем понимании, то так оно и будет, опять же, в вашем понимании


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> @Алексей А., т.е. по Вашему если в мышце нет триггеров то она всё равно больная причём "спидом"?
> Возьмите себя в руки а то ересь нести начинаете, непонятливым становитесь.
> Автор видео молодец. Несёт полезную информацию в массы. А Вы тут кидаетесь на меня. Что за человек.


про спид.... Я внятно писал до тех пор, пока вы не сморозили: *чем больная*. Чем больная?  - Ну, посмотрите видео и поймёте, чем больная. Вам же, пока не соскочишь с темы, до вас не допрёт, чем она больная


----------



## Evenelf (7 Апр 2017)

@Алексей А.,


Алексей А. написал(а):


> опять же, в вашем понимании





Moses написал(а):


> Как я понял,автора ролика на этот путь  направил местный врач "doc"


Судя по всему да, парень даже говорит часто словами Андрея Петровича.


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> @Алексей А.,
> 
> 
> Судя по всему да, парень даже говорит часто словами Андрея Петровича.


что у вас, Сакроилеит? Надо вас с девочкой одной свести. Она из Баларуси, её врачи 12 лет мурыжат. Я с ней общался, с недавнего времени перестал


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

Товарищи, просто не мог не скинуть ещё одно видео. Потратье 5,5 минут вашего времени и разрушьте свою картину мира про всяких *очень грамотных мануальщиков*. Я денег не беру ни с кого. Я просто хочу, чтобы все люди, кто мучается от этих болей, поняли, как их обманывают врачи
Смотрим:


----------



## Natky (7 Апр 2017)

Алексей А. написал(а):


> про всяких *очень грамотных мануальщиков*.


Вот пока вы эту фразу "не сморозили", я вас очень внимательно читала. 
 "Достойная" позиция - не знать человека, но при этом легко делать безапеляционные выводы о его профессионализме.


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Вот пока вы эту фразу "не сморозили", я вас очень внимательно читала.
> "Достойная" позиция - не знать человека, но при этом легко делать безапеляционные выводы о его профессионализме.


суть моих слов не в этой фразе, а в том, чтобы люди посмотрели видео. Вы не туда повернули. Что же вы тогда делаете на этом форуме, если ваш врач очень грамотный? Общение с вами - это разговор ни о чём.


----------



## VVV (7 Апр 2017)

Перенапряжение и пОследующий склерОз любой мышечной ткани возникает не вследствии длительной нагрузки(мышца сама способна расслабиться на тоесть спирт в организме), но исключительно при зятяжном стрессе(достаточно просто неудовлетворенности бытием). Те кто регулярно на обед 70 грамм для аппетита пьет, тот  себя защищает хотькак то.или на ночь 70 грамм бальзамчика с пустыремда пионом, а лучше свой 3 раза очищенный самогон с коренями малины и валерианы, да теплая беседа семейная. 
Но можно и без 70 грамм. Искренне Верующий человек никогда не будет пыхтеть полдня за хама на дороге, и ему совсем по барабану будут новости по тв, и нафик ему не сдался бурлящий поток инфы с инета и непрерывное общение в сетях-все это тоже длительный стресс. 
Йога это 1% упражнений и 99% состояние невозмутимости духа.тоже и про христианство. Но йога -не от ЖивогоБога. Короче "будте как дети" и позвонок будет детским, и старость будет легкой.
...пойду ка я красненького  гр 100 вкачу.


----------



## Natky (7 Апр 2017)

Алексей А. написал(а):


> Что же вы тогда делаете на этом форуме, если ваш врач очень грамотный?


Мануальный терапевт сказал что мышцы в порядке и ничего он со своей стороны сделать не может, увы. И денег не взял, так как ничем помочь не смог. Хотя потратил на меня полтора часа, всю меня  обследовал. И отправил к нейрохирургу. Мы с этим мануальным терапевтом знакомы, он ещё маму мою только своими руками разогнул, а потом и вылечил в итоге.
А на форуме я по причине операции. Делюсь своим реальным опытом и знакомлюсь с  реальным опытом других людей. А не из роликов на ютубе.


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

Ага... Я лечился у одного кинезиолога с декабря месяца того года и до начала марта этого года. Возил жену к нему на массаж, у неё голова не поворачивалась вправо и были головные боли каждый день. За 1 раз убрал головные боли и голова стала поворачиваться. А мне в оконцове выстрелил, мол: *у тебя психосоматика, иди на работу и всё пройдёт*. Да, у меня триггеров 118 штук по всем мышцам, везде, ноги немеют, ТОК долбит по квадрам, как-будто провод из розетки туда втулили на все 220 Вольт, сидеть не могу больше 10-ти минут, жжение в пояснице начиналось, а он мне : *иди на работу, у тебя психосоматика*. Другой бы сказал, мол, я не знаю, что с тобой делать - найди другого врача. Я такой человек, я говорю не только плохое, но и хорошее. Я не буду умалчивать о том, что он изначально отнёсся по-человечески и брал с меня меньше денег, чем с остальных, это я запомню навсегда, но то, что он мне выдал в начале этого месяца, якобы я придуриваюсь, это я тоже не забуду, так же, как и его человечность в одном моменте


----------



## дядя Саке (7 Апр 2017)

@Алексей А.,  почему после хирургической декомпрессии боль проходит и народ разгибается?
если болят мышыцы)))


----------



## дядя Саке (7 Апр 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Йога это 1% упражнений и 99% состояние невозмутимости духа.тоже и про христианство. Но йога -не от ЖивогоБога. Короче "будте как дети" и позвонок будет детским, и старость будет легкой.
> ...пойду ка я красненького  гр 100 вкачу.


Во-во согласен с дистрофическим Васлевзом, имхо, все от много- сидения, лежания и нервов))


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

дядя Саке написал(а):


> @Алексей А.,  почему после хирургической декомпрессии боль проходит и народ разгибается?
> если болят мышыцы)))


вопрос сразу чувствуется не в мою пользу и задан с неким подколом, на который, честно говоря, отвечать не хочется, но я отвечу. Во-первых, ни один пациент не знает, что ему сделали во время операции. Как ни крути, но ты не узнаешь, что тебе сделали. Явный тому пример Саша Селиков, которому поставили имплант вместо диска. Он разогнулся, проходил 10 месяцев и боли появились, как и прежде. Он пошёл к оперировавшему нейрохирургу, тот его послал на МРТ, Саша его сделал, врач смотрит и говорит, здесь есть кое-что, но что, сказать не могу. Нужна вторая операция. За первую Саша отдал 200 тысяч +.


----------



## АнтонAnton (7 Апр 2017)

@Алексей А., знаю лично пару человек кому не помогла операция!


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

@АнтонAnton, не подумайте, что я чем-то меряюсь, но тоже знаю не 2 и не 3 человека, которому операция не помогла. Якобы помогла, но на время. Как и Селикову Саше после установки импланта


----------



## АнтонAnton (7 Апр 2017)

@Алексей А., возил сестру друга в Красноярск на авто, ей сделали операцию 3года назад , остонавливались каждые 50-70 км у неё дико затекала спина и она разминалась, мне кажется это не очень хорошо)))


----------



## дядя Саке (7 Апр 2017)

Алексей А. написал(а):


> Во-первых, ни один пациент не знает, что ему сделали во время операции. Как ни крути, но ты не узнаешь, что тебе сделали


во время операции снимают кино и вы можете все посмотреть, не все так плохо у врачей как в мире бизнеса)) Хирургия вперед продвинулись, микроскопы там...
Вы сознание от боли не теряли, тогда бы поняли, что это не мышцы-тригеры на попе болят


----------



## Алексей А. (7 Апр 2017)

дядя Саке написал(а):


> во время операции снимают кино и вы можете все посмотреть, не все так плохо у врачей как в мире бизнеса)) Хирургия вперед продвинулись, микроскопы там...
> Вы сознание от боли не теряли, тогда бы поняли, что это не мышцы-тригеры на попе болят


я не знаю, что вы тут делаете в моей ветке. Я максимально донёс до людей то, что хотел. Я захотел, чтобы люди перестали доверять тем, кто их дурачит. И хотел донести ещё море доказательств на этот счёт. Но с такими пользователями, как вы, а их здесь набежит море, я в этом просто больше, чем уверен, ничего не выйдет. Всем спасибо за просмотр данной ветки. 

Честно, не приятно, когда реально хочешь людям помочь, не требуя за это денег и всяких там: *сказали бы спасибо*, когда открываешь им глаза всеми силами на всю правду, даёшь им ответы на то, почему болит, а они... Та что там говорить. Всем спасибо ещё раз...


----------



## Tigresss (7 Апр 2017)

Дело бывает в мышцах, это верно +100500, но все же скромно замечу, что не всегда нужны синяки, впрочем, кто знает (я точно не знаю), может в разных случаях то нужны, то нет, судить не берусь, мне вот мышцы "поправили" без синяков (это я знаю точно).


----------



## Rodriges (7 Апр 2017)

Алексей А. написал(а):


> суть моих слов не в этой фразе, а в том, чтобы люди посмотрели видео. Вы не туда повернули. Что же вы тогда делаете на этом форуме, если ваш врач очень грамотный? Общение с вами - это разговор ни о чём.


У меня такой вопрос к авторам видео, если грыжа бессимптомно протекает ок, а в случае онемения ноги или пареза это какие триггеры надо устранять? А вслучае писи писи?
@Алексей А., а так да если зажаты мышцы лечить надо именно мышцы.

@Алексей А., И спасибо большое, идея лечения правильная!


----------



## VVV (8 Апр 2017)

ВСЕ НА БОРЬБУ С ТРИГГЕРАМИ - ГГАДДАМИ!
кроме тех у кого спондилолистёз-вам ребята седеть и ждать истории с Шерлоком
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25292/
 и Александром,
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26688/
 а потом как повезёт.


----------



## Алексей А. (8 Апр 2017)

дядя Саке написал(а):


> @Алексей А.,  почему после хирургической декомпрессии боль проходит и народ разгибается?
> если болят мышыцы)))


во-первых, я не обязан знать профессиональные моменты. С такими вопросами ко врачу, к нейрохирургу. Операция - сложный многокомпонентный процесс. Во-вторых, чтобы добраться к позвоночнику нужно пройти кожу и мышцы. А если больную мышцу разрезать, что будет? Боль уйдёт, ведь исчезнет её натяжение. Далее, наркоз. Как он действует? - Полная миорелаксация до стадии паралича мышц, в том числе дыхательных. Поэтому пациента переводят на искусственное дыхание. Паралич мускулатуры снимает мышечную боль. Поэтому после дачи наркоза операцию можно прекращать. Третье. Есть эффект плацебо. Проводили такой эксперимент. Боль уходит даже если операция была пустышкой, ничего не делали, просто разрезали и зашили.


----------



## Rodriges (8 Апр 2017)

@Алексей А., отчасти согласен, некоторые нейрохирурги этим злоупотребляют больше операций больше наличных в кармане, к сожалению бизнес на клятве Гиппократа. Как говорил классик - клянусь лечить только больных. Но это мое мнение я отношу не по всем нейрохирургам есть очень достойные люди желающие благо людям. Но в современной России их все меньше и меньше.


----------



## Tigresss (8 Апр 2017)

Врача надо искать. Еще и самому думать, анализировать. Типа так, на врача надейся, а сам не плошай


----------



## горошек (8 Апр 2017)

Алексей А. написал(а):


> Боль уходит даже если операция была пустышкой, ничего не делали, просто разрезали и зашили.


А мне удаляли щитовидную железу. А спина как болела до, так и болела после операции. МРТ не делала, но снимок как-то показал спондилоартроз. А перестало болеть 2 года спустя, когда добавила в свою гимнастику пару-тройку, по всей видимости, нужных упражнений и стала вести образ жизни по доктору Ступину. Так что наркоз по изложенному вами, Алексей, сценарию явно не работает.


----------



## doc (8 Апр 2017)

Алексей говорит о плацебо-операциях.
Их проводили по-моему англичане (где-то есть на форуме). Пациент был под наркозом, врачи сделали надрез на коленном суставе, чтобы остался след. И зашили, ничего не сделав. А у пациента, который верил, что операция была настоящая, колено перестало болеть - на годы!


----------



## горошек (8 Апр 2017)

"Далее, наркоз. Как он действует? - Полная миорелаксация до стадии паралича мышц, в том числе дыхательных. Поэтому пациента переводят на искусственное дыхание. Паралич мускулатуры снимает мышечную боль. Поэтому после дачи наркоза операцию можно прекращать." - вот что говорит Алексей. По-моему, речь идёт о расслабляющем действии наркоза, вместе с этим снятие мышечного спазма и прекращение болей. При чём тут плацебо? Или я что-то не так читаю?


----------



## Алексей А. (8 Апр 2017)

@горошек, так вообще не понятно, как вы читаете. Вы не дочитали. Про плацебо следующее предложение идёт. И потом... Не берите в пример грыжу, возьмите другую операцию


----------



## горошек (8 Апр 2017)

Алексей А., нормально читаю. Эффект плацебо - это у вас уже третье. А я про второе. Про наркоз, который якобы снимает мышечную боль и поэтому, после него операцию можно прекращать. Ваши слова, перечитайте. В наркозе нет никакого эффекта плацебо. А если прекращать можно уже на этой стадии, то о каком плацебо речь идёт далее? наркоз уже ведь исцеляет по-вашему.


Алексей А. написал(а):


> ...Не берите в пример грыжу, возьмите другую операцию


А я и писала не про грыжу. Вы то как читаете?


----------



## Алексей А. (8 Апр 2017)

@горошек, вы точно не поняли))) Про наркоз - это одно. В предложении и не говорится, что наркоз - это плацебо. Там же написано: *третье*. То есть, это следующее предложение, но не про наркоз. Про наркоз я описал, как он действует. Плацебо, я написал про случай, по которому даже эксперимент провели. Когда болело колено у англичанина, док выше правильный случай вспомнил, так оно и было... Англичанину сделали разрез на колене, что, якобы была проведена операция по устранению проблемы в колене. Только операции ни какой не было, как таково. Ему просто разрезали колено и зашили обратно. Только колено-то прошло и не болело потом. Теперь поняли?)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2017)

Прочитал. Все правильно.
Если нет показаний к операции, то надо делать лфк. Много и правильно.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (9 Сен 2017)

Кто-нибудь понимает, как отличить фибромиалгический болевой синдром и фибромиалгию?


----------



## Evenelf (10 Сен 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, странный вопрос из разряда как отличить помидор от томата. Я так предполагаю имелось ввиду отличие МФС (миофасциальный болевой синдром) от ФМ. По фибромиалгии есть критерий парных точек. Для неё характерны хроническая усталость, нарушение сна, частые простуды и т. п. Однако ФМ не исключает МФС и даже более того является весомым поддерживающим фактором для него.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (10 Сен 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> так предполагаю имелось ввиду отличие МФС (миофасциальный болевой синдром) от ФМ.


Да, именно это я имел в виду. Описался. Отличия ещё в том, что при МФС в болевой точке мышечное уплотнение. При ФМ не обязательно. Хотя может быть фиброз. Целесообразность массажа при ФМ под вопросом.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (11 Сен 2017)

Лекция про фибромиалгию. 






Один из неврологов, к которому я обращался, находит эту болезнь у меня. По симптомам - полное сходство. Ну что, садится на антидепрессанты? (Почему-то Эдуард Конкин, автор ролика в ютубе из первого поста темы, не разделяет МФС и фибромиалгию).

На 17-й минуте ролика из предыдущего поста идёт речь о нехватке железа. У меня жуткая слабость и пониженный гемоглобин в анализе. Есть ли аптечные препараты железа?
Извиняюсь. Имелась в виду ссылка. 






Ещё одна интересная лекция про фибромиалгию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> ... (Почему-то Эдуард Конкин, автор ролика в ютубе из первого поста темы, не разделяет МФС и фибромиалгию).


Потому что у него не то и не другое.
У него саногенез грыжи диска и спондилоартроз на этом месте в стадии ремиссии.
Но так как он не может этого объяснить, так как считает что боли были не от этого, то и называет это МФС.


----------



## Evenelf (11 Сен 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> На 17-й минуте ролика из предыдущего поста идёт речь о нехватке железа. У меня жуткая слабость и пониженный гемоглобин в анализе. Есть ли аптечные препараты железа?


Есть. Только вот он ли причина слабости/ФМ? Нехватка железа в пище или другие причины привели к пониженному гемоглобину? В причинах нужно разбираться а не заниматься симптоматической терапией.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> По симптомам - полное сходство. Ну что, садится на антидепрессанты?


По симптомам в интернете можно и тропическую гемангиому мавсисяна у себя рассмотреть)) АД в случае подозрения ФМ и показаны и в определённых случаях вполне справляются с задачей лечения.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому что у него не то и не другое.
> У него саногенез грыжи диска и спондилоартроз на этом месте в стадии ремиссии.


Фёдор Петрович, т. Е. Наступление "ремиссии" никак не связано с лечением МФС по Вашему мнению?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2017)

Так он его и не лечил.
И по жалобам его и не было
Он формировал стереотип неиспользования попаженного сегмента.


----------



## Evenelf (12 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так он его и не лечил.


То есть врач который работал с Эдуардом занимался формированием стереотипа неиспользования поражённого сегмента по Вашему мнению? Или стереотип выработался самостоятельно а работа врача у которого лечился Эдуард и после которой наступила "ремиссия" была направлена на иное и была бесполезна т. К. Стереотип выработался самостоятельно опять же по Вашему мнению?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2017)

Чаще всего самостоятельно, а как бы иначе выздоравливали люди без медицины. Вопрос как всегда в одном - в скорости выздоровления и степени.
85% пациентов с только в спине выходят на работу через 2 недели и без лечения. Задача врача уменьшить этот срок и отсеять те 10 у которых это могло бы занять 3 месяца, но влягодвря лечению уменьшиться, и те 4 , у которых это займёт год, и то 1 , который станет. Инвалидом. Задача не дать стать ему инвалидном, и воовремя отправить на операцию.
Чудес не бывает, врач помогает природе в 99% и борется с ней в 1%.
Все чубеса в ней от непонимания. Когда-то гром был от небесной телеги. И сейчас кому-то - так же. Беда в том, что и многим врачам - от телеги! Ну дак количество профессионалов на единицу профессии одинаковое во всем мире.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (13 Сен 2017)

После опубликования в ютубе видеоролика с первого поста последовала интересная дискуссия
Видеоролик Антона Епифанова






И ответ Эдуарда Конкина


----------



## Martik (25 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому что у него не то и не другое.
> У него саногенез грыжи диска и спондилоартроз на этом месте в стадии ремиссии.
> Но так как он не может этого объяснить, так как считает что боли были не от этого, то и называет это МФС.


Ох, вынужден изучать темы форума, жуть... @Доктор Ступин , какой спондилоартроз там у него, в какой ремиссии? Как отлечить дискогенную боль от артрозной, от боли связочного аппарата? Спондилоартроз...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

Martik написал(а):


> Ох, вынужден изучать темы форума, жуть... @Доктор Ступин , какой спондилоартроз там у него, в какой ремиссии? Как отлечить дискогенную боль от артрозной, от боли связочного аппарата? Спондилоартроз...


Хотите научиться.
Давайте.

Найдите определение понятия дискогенная боль.
Приведите здесь.
Разберем.


----------



## Martik (25 Янв 2019)

Не, мне учится уже куда) Я хочу только Ваше мнение, откуда такая мысль у Вас про спондилоартроз, он у Вас почти в каждой консультации...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

А он всегда после грыжи и протрузии. Его не может не быть.

Он есть!
Он не может, не есть.


----------



## Martik (25 Янв 2019)

То есть то, что нагрузка на суставы увеличивается при дегенерации диска я понимаю, то есть без шансов будет спондилоартроз так? Ух, беда... Он же не лечится и болит в 90% случаев, как Вы где-то писали из своей пракртики...Ух, беда...

Получается у Эдуарда болел этот самый спондилоартроз, но после работы на мышцах и естесственного уменьшения секвестра, перешел в стадию ремиссии? Интересно...


----------



## Martik (25 Янв 2019)

По идее при сращении позвонков дальнейшем вообще этот артроз должен свирепствовать? Или нет, потому что там не будет движения? Но нагрузка-то увеличится на суставы...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

Martik написал(а):


> То есть то, что нагрузка на суставы увеличивается при дегенерации диска я понимаю, то есть без шансов будет спондилоартроз так? Ух, беда... Он же не лечится и болит в 90% случаев, как Вы где-то писали из своей пракртики...Ух, беда...


Так он у не болит у 90%.


----------



## Martik (25 Янв 2019)

А Вы вот в теме одной писали, что по Вашей практике большинство болей именно с ним связано...Я уже тему сейчас не найду, поздно, но точно такое было.

Я просто боюсь этого спондилоартроза, жуть!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

Martik написал(а):


> То есть то, что нагрузка на суставы увеличивается при дегенерации диска я понимаю, то есть без шансов будет спондилоартроз так? Ух, беда... Он же не лечится и болит в 90% случаев, как Вы где-то писали из своей пракртики...Ух, беда...


Правильно. Суставы не держат нагрузку при хорошем диске, они направляют движение. 
Они вступают в действие при проседании диска либо временном- нагрузка, к вечеру усталость (для этого тот самый синувертебральный нерв).
И где я написал что он болит в 90%?
Мог написать-при боли, он причина до 90%, а боли не у 90%


Martik написал(а):


> А Вы вот в теме одной писали, что по Вашей практике большинство болей именно с ним связано...Я уже тему сейчас не найду, поздно, но точно такое было.


Ответил.


Martik написал(а):


> Я просто боюсь этого спондилоартроза, жуть!


Не хотите разбираться, я же просил дать определение целей нуклеопластики, а там главная задача - предупреждение спондилоартроза.


----------



## Martik (25 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильно. Суставы не держат нагрузку при хорошем диске, они направляют движение.
> Они вступают в действие при проседании диска либо временном- нагрузка, к вечеру усталость (для этого тот самый синувертебральный нерв).
> И где я написал что он болит в 90%?
> Мог написать-при боли, он причина до 90%, а боли не у 90%


Аааа, понял! Значит.если болит, то 90% из-за атроза, но, если есть артроз, то не всегда болит? Понятно,понятно...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не хотите разбираться, я же просил дать определение целей нуклеопластики, а там главная задача - предупреждение спондилоартроза.



Учитывая распространенность подобных проблем с позвоночником, в настоящее время предлагается широкий спектр псевдомедицинских услуг типа «массажа и мануальной терапии» (к слову, это совершенно разные методы, хотя в обыденном сознании они зачастую смешиваются), _и число нейровертебрологических пациентов постоянно увеличивается еще и за счет лиц, имевших несчастье этими услугами воспользоваться._

С другой стороны, нельзя не признать, что лечение грыж межпозвонковых дисков действительно остается пока острой и актуальной проблемой. Радикальным решением служит открытая операция на позвоночном столбе, – которая, однако, очень сложна и всегда сопряжена со значительным риском (а в ряде случаев противопоказана), – _тогда как консервативное лечение является паллиативом и нередко приносит лишь временное облегчение. _ Поэтому в медицине постоянно ведутся разработки методов, которые обладали бы эффективностью хирургического вмешательства при минимальном повреждении здоровых тканей, предельном сокращении всех рисков и кратчайшем реабилитационном периоде.

Такие малоинвазивные, как их называют, технологии на сегодняшний день являются приоритетным и наиболее перспективным направлением развития многих отраслей, – достаточно вспомнить возможности современных лапароскопических и эндоскопических вмешательств, которые еще пятьдесят лет назад показались бы фантастическими.

_Чрескожная эндоскопическая нуклеопластика – один из таких методов, предназначенный для малоинвазивного устранения межпозвонковых грыж, разработанный сравнительно недавно и уже доказавший свою высокую эффективность: согласно публикуемым статистическим данным, терапевтический успех достигается в 70-80% случаев._


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

Не то.
Вот не плохо:

*Показания к операции нуклеопластики:*

Протрузия диска, которая подтверждена МРТ-исследованием.
Дискогенный болевой синдром в шейном или поясничном отделах позвоночника.
Корешковый дискогенный синдром при наличии протрузии диска.
Нет ответа на консервативную терапию в течение 3-х месяцев.
Однако не все межпозвоночные грыжи могут быть устранены с помощью этого метода.

*Противопоказания к нуклеопластике:*

Признаки разрыва фиброзного кольца по данным МРТ. _Если целостность фиброзного кольца нарушена, смысла в нуклеопластике нет._
Секвестрированная грыжа диска.
Большие протрузии, превышающие 1/3 размера спинномозгового канала.
Снижение высоты диска более 50%.
Опухоль спинного мозга или костных структур позвоночника.
Стеноз позвоночного канала.
Смещение позвонков (спондилолистез), нестабильность сегмента позвоночника.
Инфекции кожи в области предполагаемого прокола.
Общие инфекционные заболевания.
Декомпенсация хронических заболеваний.
Важно. Я против! при отсутствии показаний.
Мое мнение: нет ответа на хорошую, правильную, полную... консервативную терапию в течение 3-12  месяцев.


----------



## Martik (25 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, что-то я не знаю по поводу нуклеопластики, прям какая-то панацея что-ли?

_Суть процеуры нуклеопластики заключается в том, что пункционным способом (через прокол 2-3 мм) под контролем интраоперационного рентгена в ядро межпозвонкового диска вводится электрод (либо игла, световод и др.), через который подаются импульсы холодной плазмы (либо электромагнитного поля, либо производится механическое воздействие и др.). Воздействие на пульпозное ядро диска приводит к его испарению, в следствие чего снижается давление диска на фиброзное кольцо. Благодаря снижению давления, выбухание фиброзного кольца в просвет позвоночного диска уменьшается и оно перестает давить на нервный корешок, благодаря чему происходит быстрое уменьшение болевого синдрома._

Понятно! Она имеет смысл только при протрузиях, которые достоверно формируют клиническую картину. По сути ускорение естесственного дегенеративного процесса?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

Точно.
При возрасте до 35, и размерах ПРОТРУЗИИ до 6 мм, эффективность 70%.
Пусть меня врачи поправят,но доказательная база вроде такая


----------



## Martik (25 Янв 2019)

Спасибо, Федор Петрович, за ликбез) Люблю я вас, врачи!)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

*Федор Тютчев 
Весенняя гроза (Люблю грозу в начале мая)*

Люблю грозу в начале мая,
Когда весенний, первый гром,
Как бы резвяся и играя,
Грохочет в небе голубом.

Гремят раскаты молодые,
Вот дождик брызнул, пыль летит,
Повисли перлы дождевые,
И солнце нити золотит.

С горы бежит поток проворный,
В лесу не молкнет птичий гам,
И гам лесной и шум нагорный —
Все вторит весело громам.

Ты скажешь: ветреная Геба,
Кормя Зевесова орла,
Громокипящий кубок с неба,
Смеясь, на землю пролила.


----------



## InnaInna (26 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, мне Галина Каримова рекомендовала так "Убрать протрузию L4-L5 менее 3 мм литотрептором можно, но не имеет практического смысла (норма до 2,5мм). В Вашем случае целесообразнее, эффективнее и намного дешевле будет выполнить нуклеопластику (склерозирование) L4-L5, что предотвратит её рост и развитие в грыжу диска." Это был ответ на мою идею использования УВТ с целью убрать протрузию 3 мм, расположенную на уровень выше дискектомии, т сказать предотвратить превращение в грыжу. @Доктор Ступин, Вы перечислили несколько показаний к нуклеопластике. У меня только первое. 1.В таком случае она не нужна? 2. УВТ протрузии 3 мм без болей тоже не нужна? 3. Остеофиты имеет смысл убирать методом УВТ. Может другим методом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2019)

1. Как профилактика ее можно делать всем
2. Нет
3. Увт ради остеофитов- нет

А почему думаете что причина боли в раздражении корешка.
Почитайте про клинику корешкового синдрома.


----------



## InnaInna (26 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Как профилактика ее можно делать всем
> 2. Нет
> 3. Увт ради остеофитов- нет
> 
> ...


Сейчас корешковой боли у меня нет, её убрала операция, дислокационной у меня нет исходя из мрт до операции. Дискогенной наверно тоже нет, пока нет грыжи или спаек и плохого рубцевания диска (протрузия до 3 мм не в счет). Триггерная боль может возникнуть в любое время. Оптимальный двиг. стереотип, лфк и мануальный терапевт помогут мне предотвратить триггерную боль и если повезет дискогенную. А что лечит спондилоартрозную боль не понятно (думала УВТ). Спасибо, ошибалась, значит остеофиты не трогаем.


----------



## Arthurius (26 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Как профилактика ее можно делать всем
> 2. Нет
> 3. Увт ради остеофитов- нет
> 
> ...


Фёдор Петрович, хочу поинтересоваться по поводу нуклеопластики, не нашёл рекомендациях ВОЗ и международных
1.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Как профилактика ее можно делать всем
> 2. Нет
> 3. Увт ради остеофитов- нет
> 
> ...


Не нашёл нигде исследований подтверждающих пользу и эффективность нуклеопластики... @Доктор Ступин, её реально можно делать всем у кого есть протрузии и это поможет, диск не будет уменьшаться дальше? Спондилоартроз не будет прогрессировать? Было бы здорово...
А почему увт не действует на остеофиты?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2019)

> хочу поинтересоваться по поводу нуклеопластики, не нашёл рекомендациях ВОЗ и международных


Как рекомендацию думаю и не найдете



> Не нашёл нигде исследований подтверждающих пользу и эффективность нуклеопластики...


Где-то есть, приблизительно так:
При возрасте до 35, и размерах ПРОТРУЗИИ до 6 мм, эффективность в устранении болевого корешкового синдрома 70%.
Корешкового!!!


> её реально можно делать всем у кого есть протрузии и это поможет, диск не будет уменьшаться дальше?


Можно. Не должно. Но про оценку не расскажу. Не искал.



> Спондилоартроз не будет прогрессировать?


Будет, но медленнее 




> А почему увт не действует на остеофиты?


Действует.
А надо ли?


----------



## Arthurius (27 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, а если остеофиты задевают корешки или спинной мозг? 
По поводу нуклеопластики я вообще не понимаю, сложилось такое впечатление  что только в России её и проводят, исследований по результатам никаких нет, получается что-то типа "давайте попробуем, почему бы и нет"? У меня в шее протрузии и нестабильности, сказали что это все равно в любом случае грыжи скоро будут... Страшно(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2019)

Протрузии есть у всех.
Нестабильность часто путают с гипермобильностью.
Остеофиты травмирующие спинной мозг-относительная редкость.

Операцию применяют при наличии картины корешкового синдрома и именно картины протрузий  на Мрт.

Не нужна Вам операция. Исходя из описанного.


----------



## Arthurius (27 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, а как отлечить гипермобильность от нестабильности? У меня листез с5-с7 2-2.5мм, наверное все же нестабильность? Хочу к Вам попасть на приём...


----------



## Eduard1223 (27 Янв 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, а как отлечить гипермобильность от нестабильности? У меня листез с5-с7 2-2.5мм, наверное все же нестабильность?


Лучше создайте тему и покажите снимки, иначе тут гаданием не разобраться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2019)

Правильно подсказывают. Снимки, описание. Анализы.


----------



## Lila1488 (10 Июн 2019)

Алексей А. написал(а):


> Ага... Я лечился у одного кинезиолога с декабря месяца того года и до начала марта этого года. Возил жену к нему на массаж, у неё голова не поворачивалась вправо и были головные боли каждый день. За 1 раз убрал головные боли и голова стала поворачиваться. А мне в оконцове выстрелил, мол: *у тебя психосоматика, иди на работу и всё пройдёт*. Да, у меня триггеров 118 штук по всем мышцам, везде, ноги немеют, ТОК долбит по квадрам, как-будто провод из розетки туда втулили на все 220 Вольт, сидеть не могу больше 10-ти минут, жжение в пояснице начиналось, а он мне : *иди на работу, у тебя психосоматика*. Другой бы сказал, мол, я не знаю, что с тобой делать - найди другого врача. Я такой человек, я говорю не только плохое, но и хорошее. Я не буду умалчивать о том, что он изначально отнёсся по-человечески и брал с меня меньше денег, чем с остальных, это я запомню навсегда, но то, что он мне выдал в начале этого месяца, якобы я придуриваюсь, это я тоже не забуду, так же, как и его человечность в одном моменте


Это очень обидно когда говорят что предуриваешься! У меня сильные боли в пояснице горит нога! А мне горит ну да есть воспаление! Но перед этим спросил не вру ли я?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2019)

Lila1488 написал(а):


> Это очень обидно когда говорят что предуриваешься! У меня сильные боли в пояснице горит нога! А мне горит ну да есть воспаление! Но перед этим спросил не вру ли я?


Любую боль надо объективировать. Врач может подтвердить это только исследованием, например, неврологический осмотр. Но чаще всего это субъективно, видна только грубая патология, то есть пациент во время смотра может даже или недосказать или пересказать. Например, летчики никогда не жалуются на свои боли. И поэтому их кроме простого осмотра и обследования подвергают специальным избыточным нагрузкам: в  барокамере, на центрифуге, на статоэргометре (надо давить на педали с определенной силой, и если болит, то летчик не сможет).
В Вашем случае самое простое - электронейромиография.
Сделайте и будет ответ на многие вопросы. Правда, не на все.


----------



## Lila1488 (13 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ. Ее делала все в норме, я уже МРТ по 10 раз переделывала ВСЕГО. И ренген. УЗИ ШЕИ. Все врачи не видят проблемы! Даже тут на форуме. А уже год как после мануала у меня звон в ушах и головные боли! И вот проблема с поясницой и ногами, проверяли рефлексы в норме, только слабый немного на ступне... Просто все так сразу резко после мануала(до него не даловаламь на такое) что я не могу поверить в то что я сошла ссума а мне на это и намекают врачи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2019)

То есть объективизировать не получается.
То есть боль есть, а причин нет!
И это возможно, если вы человек с низким болевым порогом и все чевсивуете сильнее и ярче чем другие!
Чем занимаетесь по жизни?

Так может сделать по-другому: не боль устранять, а повышать болевой порог до нормы, то есть до состояния когда ничего не чувствуете?


----------



## Миша234 (14 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, браво док, отличные рекомендации


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2019)

Миша234 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, браво док, отличные рекомендации


Стандартные рекомендации при лечении хронического болевого синдрома. Тут нет ничего нового. Уже лет 70 так лечат!


----------



## Миша234 (15 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, я не понимаю как повышать болевой порог? Бить палкой себя или как?


----------



## горошек (15 Июн 2019)

Миша234 написал(а):


> Я не понимаю как повышать болевой порог?


Как вариант: принимать антидепрессанты. Сама сейчас пью. Не то, что бы боль прошла, но жить стало немного полегче. И физическую активность смогла немного увеличить.


----------



## Миша234 (15 Июн 2019)

@горошек, если нет депрессии а даже если есть и она от хронической боли то не вижу смысла пить АД.Есть боль, есть причина, и именно с ней нужно разбираться.


----------



## горошек (15 Июн 2019)

@Миша234, а если причина не ясна? Опять же процитирую доктора Рудковского: "Не всё ещё нам известно в человеках". А может АД помогают расслабиться мышцам и тем самым облегчают состояние. А главный смысл, если хоть как-то помогают. Убрать хоть часть боли это для большинства и есть главный смысл. И потом, боль и спазм это замкнувшая цепочка. Пытаемся её как-то разомкнуть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2019)

Миша234 написал(а):


> @горошек, если нет депрессии а даже если есть и она от хронической боли то не вижу смысла пить АД.Есть боль, есть причина, и именно с ней нужно разбираться.


Так у Вас-то, нет причины. Искали, но не нашли. 
Это как с датчиком реакции на движение. Если датчик чувствительный-реагирует на мышей, а если «загрузить», то будет реагировать только на людей, что и требуется.


----------



## Миша234 (16 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так у Вас-то, нет причины. Искали, но не нашли.
> Это как с датчиком реакции на движение. Если датчик чувствительный-реагирует на мышей, а если «загрузить», то будет реагировать только на людей, что и требуется.


Если бы все так просто как с датчиком.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2019)

А что в жизни просто!


----------

